# just bought PT 145 pro



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

just purchased this one, and took it to the range and put about 40 rounds thru it! i enjoy it alot!! i like the size, and it's great for concealment! but what i dont like is that it's a pain to put a light on it. i did however put on the L rail sub compact mounting system, and it works great, but the light does have to hang off to the side. but i am able to use my glock light/laser! so all in all, this is a great gun added to my small arsenal!


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Congrats on the Mil 45*

I have one in 9mm and I love it.
Clean yours right away; the packing grease that mine was shipped in was excessive.
How is the felt recoil on the 45? Was always curious.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new pistol and good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

kenn said:


> I have one in 9mm and I love it.
> Clean yours right away; the packing grease that mine was shipped in was excessive.
> How is the felt recoil on the 45? Was always curious.


the recoil is actually less compared to my glock 23 .40 cal. all in all i like the gun. and yea, i noticed that the grease was excessive, i just wasnt sure what was really going on! lol!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I really liked mine. The feedback was nice. It felt good to shoot. However, sometimes I felt like the checkering on the grip was a bit sharp.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

congrats. i bought mine at a gun show and it had somewhat an excess of grease but its all good. shoots awesomly. the only hiccup was when my friend shot it and i noticed he limp wristed even though he owns a H&K usp .45. it failed to eject so i told him, he limped wristed he corrected himself and from that point on, no more hiccups. i love the recoil, a bit of a kick but i know its because its a short barrel and has a .45 caliber round goin through it. that kick just lets me know it will put someone down when it hits. i also love the look of it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No insult, Rudy, you look like a pretty tough guy... but if someone punched you in the chest with the same force as the "kick" from the 45, would it "put you down"? I'm guessing you, and most smaller men, would still be standing.

For every action, there is an equal an opposite reaction.

Men shot in the chest, wearing full body armour (plate), where 100% of the energy of a 45, or 40, or 357 mag, will very infrequently get "put down". (Except from the psycological impact of being shot) If it did, the guy hlding the gun would fly backward just as hard (or have his gun-arm windmill backward out of control).

The only thing that will drop a man on impact is a spinal cord hit, or head hit, that "shuts off the switch" to the legs.

Granted... getting shot square-on wearing a bullet proof vest will hurt like hell, just like getting punched in a vest will hurt. But the movie-magic one-shot, drop like a stone, or worse... BLOWN through a window!!! Does not exist.

The guy gets shot, bleeds like hell, likely dies if not treated within a few minutes, and either decides it's not worth fighting back and lays down, or keeps on shooting at you because he's now MADDER!

Any gun that will penetrate enough to make him bleed will stop him this way, from a .380, to a .50AE. Any gun that clips the spine, or penetrates the brain... will drop him... usually... (Read the recent gun-rag article about the guy shot in the head with a 22LR execution style, who got up and followed his attacker, shooting him, and a bystander...)

My .02


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Rudy is just saying that it has plenty of stopping power.


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

yea, man, no need to bust his balls! but very interesting to read man! LOL! but actually there's not much of a kick at all with this gun!


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

whats up fella's new here. i just got the pt145 pro and love it. dovetail front sights suck though. i have the paint on enhancer that i used on my model 92 but i think i will wait till i find trillion sights for it:smt023


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

oops


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

disregard


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

yea thats exactly what i mean about putting someone down. compared to a 9 mil a .45 would do a bit more damage. probably 3 rounds would do the trick to where it might need a couple more 9's in the same spot. being in the marine corps i have to classes about ballistics and the effects of different rounds do to the human body and kevlar vests. i knew all what he was saying it WAS a great read again. thats why, a sniper always goes to for the head shot. put somone down the first time is the difference between life and death.


----------

